
Therapy turned out to be my key to consistency as a solo founder - Akcium
https://medium.com/@victor.ponamariov/how-therapy-turned-out-to-be-my-key-to-consistency-as-a-solo-founder-dbc48e1cbc9d
======
jamesmkenny
Really great insights, glad you found something that helps you. Its so
important as a solo founder to find those things that can help!

~~~
Akcium
Yeah, well, especially if you spend much time.

Because at first you might have a lot of motivation but then it starts to
diminish, especially if you don't see the results.

Or, if you launch and fail and you think like "I HAD TO SUCCEED!!". It will
eventually lead to burnout or depression

------
alexanderisora
Thanks for the read.

Have you tried any other means of therapy? Maybe gestalt, psychoanalysis?

~~~
Akcium
I heard many times that psychoanalysis is very controversial and is not
recommended.

Plus, in REBT it's enough to have like 10-20 sessions & few months of work,
while in psychoanalysis you will have to visit your therapist for year or
more.

Know nothing about gestalt.

I've only tried REBT & CBT :)

------
damechen
As a solo founder myself, I need to keep a healthy mentality.

Most of the time when we get burned out, it’s not physical, but mental. Then
things started to be off rails.

Very well written!

~~~
Akcium
Solo founders also usually work at full-time job and gosh it's not easy to do
so many things. So yeah, especially if you have family, credits etc.

------
heyitsolivier
Interesting concepts. I hadn't heard about REBT before. I'll try it out and
see what happens, thanks for sharing!

~~~
Akcium
Yep, check it out Wikipedia, gladly it has some information. But CBT has waaay
much more information.

Though my doctor said that REBT was invented even earlier and it's still
cognitive therapy as CBT. They have many things in common

------
galuggus
Is this an ongoing process or a one off teaching of a skillet? Are you still
in therapy?

~~~
Akcium
REBT is kind of set of tools which you can apply during your life.

Like, if you feel like you have unhealthy emotions, depression or anxiety, you
can apply them. If everything goes fine, then no need to apply them.

You'll need up to 10-20 sessions at first to understand the tools, then you
can use them on your own.

I don't visit therapist but from time to time I use the techniques when I know
that something's bad going on

------
zallman
Great read!

~~~
Akcium
Thank you :)

